# Spread the love



## Seecolors

Hello. I'm new here to the site, I joined yesterday and have read ALOT of threads already. My one year anniversary is coming up this weekend. Wow. We actually made it a whole year. Lets see if we can make it five more. Don't really have much to say. For now I will just continue to read everyone's advice and evaluate my own opinions. Everybody has great questions and I enjoy reading what everyone has to say. I appreciate the bond this community-forum holds. It's not like the other sites I've found. Everyone seems to help eachother our instead of tear eachother down and I love that. Keep spreading the love guys. You all rock.


----------



## brooklynAnn

Congrads on your upcoming anniversary. You have survived the first year, which is suppose to be the hardest.

To help with the coming years remember the following:
Be kind to each other
Fight fair- don't say or call each other names you will regret
Spend time together.
And the guys on TAM will probably tell you to have sex often. :grin2:

Continue to build and support each other. Before you know it you will be celebrating 20 years and counting. :surprise:


----------



## Reaper39

Keep the communication open, show her affection and listen to what she has to say without solving her issues and be supportive.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Seecolors said:


> I appreciate the bond this community-forum holds. It's not like the other sites I've found. *Everyone seems to help eachother our instead of tear eachother down and I love that.* Keep spreading the love guys. You all rock.


Laughed a little with this part.. oh you just haven't made your way into the controversial threads yet... it's not all love & roses ... and it gets personal sometimes.. but all in all.. I don't think you'll find a more in depth forum to gain wisdom, insight, share your story.. and grow...

I have visited them all.. even when I get out of sorts here...I look for another forum I might enjoy....but keep coming back here...

I warn you.. it's addicting !!


----------



## Kitty08

It's been 10 years for me: 
Always take a minute to give a hug to each other.
If a woman: talk all you can..man have selective hearing so they'll hear 10 word out of a 100 so I try my best to get my H to get the key points I am trying to make
Pick and choose your battles
And mostly, say I love you often, you never know if he or she will be there tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Havana2304

Hi everyone. I have just joined the forum. Been married for a little over 5 yrs now. I have a lot of issues in my marriage, so a lot of questions as well. I am not able to argue reasonably with my husband, every time that there is a problem I will try talking to him civilly, but if I notice that he's not listening or paying attention I freak out, and not because I want to but because I can't controll it. I feel like he doesn't have any respect for anything I say or anything I do and when you add his inertness to that, I just freak out, can't stand it. 
Can somebody please tell me which topic to go and ask a question about something like this? 

Thank you.


----------



## Hope1964

Seecolors said:


> Hello. I'm new here to the site, I joined yesterday and have read ALOT of threads already. My one year anniversary is coming up this weekend. Wow. We actually made it a whole year. Lets see if we can make it five more. Don't really have much to say. For now I will just continue to read everyone's advice and evaluate my own opinions. Everybody has great questions and I enjoy reading what everyone has to say. I appreciate the bond this community-forum holds. It's not like the other sites I've found. Everyone seems to help eachother our instead of tear eachother down and I love that. Keep spreading the love guys. You all rock.


Hi and welcome! Please note that A LOT is two words though. >


----------



## citygirl4344

I've been married nearly eight years and by far the first year was not the hardest. Hard came around year four lol. 
Marriage takes Work and communication. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------

